# Random Movie Clip to Load in Flash



## Greg Reez (Jun 26, 2007)

Let me tell you what I want to have as an end result first...

What I want to do is have a random movie clip from my library play on my flash homepage... meaning a different movie clip will play when the page is loaded. All the movie clip is is an ice cream cone that fills up with ice cream and I want a different flavor loaded randomly when you visit the page. All of the different flavors are different movie clips.

Now a little background:

Its for a company who sells an ice cream dispenser to concession stands and such... The home page of their website is all flash animation (all developed by yours truly). There is an ice cream cone on the page that fills up with ice cream each time the page is loaded. I have already taken care of all of the animation for that... The ice cream itself is a movie clip, so it automatically starts running when the page is navigated to. I have also made the same exact animation 5 different times for the different flavors.

What I want to do is load a different flavor each time the web page is visited.

I haven't found tutorials on the exact subject I'm looking for... can anyone point me in the right direction for flash tutorials that will have this action script info?


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 27, 2007)

asp and xml allow you to 'randomize' a graphic (which could be your flash files)


----------

